# what is backend programming



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi

Can anyone explain to me what back-end programming is? Examples would be good.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Back end programing is the code that makes software work. The end user sees a nice pretty interface but under that is juse code whether it be Java, C++ or whatever. 
Your web browser your using now you see an address bar, tabs, buttons, text and pictures. Under that is the code that allows it to work.


----------

